# Mug print turning greenish in colour once transferred



## Sar1504 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello I've just started mug sublimation. I have a brand new epson s22 a ciss system and sublimation paper and ink....the transfer process works however it appears to have a green tint over the whole image. Could it be the Fuji sublimation ink? Incorrect installation of ciss system? Printer settings to PC ? Mug press temp? Time? I'm leAving print for 200s on 180-200 it's sublimation paper, I had no instructions so don't even know what my printer settings are suppose to be on.....please someone help if already tried on 6 sublimation mugs now and don't want to waste too many more trying to get settings right.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

What colors are the images you're using?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you dipping in warm water right after?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Sar1504 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello Iv been using photos for prints they just seem to have green tint and yes I did dip in water.... Any ideas guys? And thanks for replying xx


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Never had happen. how does it look on your paper? how old is your paper? and all your color profiles right?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

It is probably your ICC profile that is wrong. Your ink should come with an ICC profile so that your printer knows how to manage the colors it is trying to print. Every ink has it's own profiles. Go to the place where you got your ink and ask for the ICC profile for that ink. Then before you print, make sure in your printer setup you select ICC profile and make sure you select the correct one.

To see what I'm talking about go to cobraink.com and watch their video on downloading and installing ICC profiles.


----------



## Sar1504 (Oct 6, 2012)

I've emailed the supplier of the ink for the icc profile.....hopefully have some luck soon.
would using softwear like corelDRAW assist me aswell? The setup I'm using is 
Epson s22
Fuji dye sub ink in ciss system
sRN professional sub paper....quality printing upto 4800/5760 DPI
Windows 7 intel celron inside


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

corel would help a little, though without the correct ICC profile your colors can be off.


----------



## Sar1504 (Oct 6, 2012)

How easy is it to set the icc profile? All I use that printer for is sub printing so once done it can stay lol .


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Go to the cobra ink website. They have a video there on installing ICC profiles. It is a complicated process, or at least it was for me.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

make sure 400 degrees, tight pressure, we always put a plain paper cover over the sub paper. you might be getting some ghosting. also we use a time of 5.30 minutes. black is the last color to sublimate, if you don't have high enough temp and time black will be green. good luck uncletee. we also put our mugs in water to slow down bleeding.


----------



## minority1 (Nov 23, 2011)

yes i have just started printing mugs and having this same problem. it seems to do it no matter what colours i am printing. did you get to the bottom of the problem?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

in your design on the computer make sure your black is black 0 0 0. 400 degrees usa 5.30 minutes. good lucke uncletee, any other questions message me.


----------

